# 3mg nic eliquid from Germany for pinoy style vaping



## Tom (30/10/14)

Although most of you won't be interested in getting this, i thought its worth mentioning. It is the first line of ejuice from Germany that really deserves mentioning here.

Its from leckerdampfen.de and was especially created for darkest subohm, open draw, mega plume vaping.
I have bought for the second time the No.1 barrel, and tasted No.3 yesterday.

Here goes:

*Vapers Oak Barrel No.1 Cherry in the Woods:*

http://www.leckerdampfen.de/epages/63120918.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63120918/Products/82014

Limited edition, they steep in an oak barrel and there are only 150 bottles per batch. There is just 3mg nic in it, which makes it perfect for pinoy vaping. I am using it exclusively in the Blackwood RBA, currently setup at 0.24 ohm and the AFC fully open. With the low nic content one does not get a "Silver" syndrom, to me its just perfect.

Flavourwise its Cherry tobacco, the real taste of delicious cherries. I love cherries, but all cherry vapes before had a very artificial cherry flavour to it. Not good at all. The tobacco is just an undertone though. All in all this juice is very smooth, probably attributed to the higher VG (70%) and lower nic. 

As said....this is a winner to me, and best enjoyed at very high wattage, darkest subohm in either a Kraken/Blackwood style RBA or a dripper.

My verdict: 10/10

*Vapers Oak Barrel No.3 **Lorenzo the Timberman*

http://www.leckerdampfen.de/epages/63120918.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63120918/Products/82016

I tried this yesterday; a friend of mine ordered it. I would not have ordered it just by chance.... as I read in the description that it is anise flavoured coffee ejuice. Omg....this was so good actually that i even added it to my top 2014 coffee shortlist. It is the perfect combination, the anise is not overpowering at all. Neither is the coffee. The creators found the perfect balance.

The vaping qualities are the same as with the No.1, nothing to be added to it.

Another juice I will reorder, another 10/10.

*The price tag on those is quite hefty at 25 Euros/30ml and it is therefore probably not mainstream. As a comparison....5P eliquid goes here for 28 Euros/30ml. But the latter has an international following and it can be justified easier to spend that money.



*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BooRad (30/10/14)

Let me know when you put in another order, I might be interested in a bottle to try


----------



## Tom (30/10/14)

BooRad said:


> Let me know when you put in another order, I might be interested in a bottle to try


i am living in Germany.....so, its for me local ejuice


----------



## BooRad (30/10/14)

I really need to start being more observant...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

